# What printer for film output?



## SystemVoid (Dec 18, 2007)

Do I need a special printer for film transparency output?

I've got an HP laser printer and an inkjet. Will these work?

Thanks!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They'll work, but they won't necessarily work well. If you're only doing relatively simple work you can always double up your film.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I used and Epson C88 with Ryonet Waterproff R-Film on the Gloss Photo / Best Photo setting and got great film without having to double-up transfers. Initially, I did have to double print when I used the stuff from Office Depot and another supply house I get inks from. I now use an Epson 1400 so I don't have to splice the film together.

Try Ghosescript if you want to do halftones......

Good luck...


----------

